# What's in your survival tin?



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

If you are into survival kits, post up your selected items!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

How about a slingshot? Or more specifically, one of my Fastbands bandsets with a large pouch.

Up till now my survival kit consists of a large but lightweight bolo. Everything else can be obtained from the jungle.

PS/ I'd like to add that a 14 year old boy recently escaped from terrorist kidnappers and walked out of the deep jungle equipped with nothing but his wits.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

A deck of cards.

No matter where in the world you are lost, pull out the cards and start playing solitare.

Someone will always walk up behind you and say "Put the red 8 on the black 9"


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

1 Trumark FS-1
- Fishing line and hooks in handle.
- Water proof matches in handle.

3 Replacement RR2 tubes (everlasting tubes .. 3 would last a very long time (years) if only shooting to kill)

Emergency blanket, the compact folding kind.

Knife. A good quality knife.

Compass

Rope


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> A deck of cards.
> 
> No matter where in the world you are lost, pull out the cards and start playing solitare.
> 
> Someone will always walk up behind you and say "Put the red 8 on the black 9"


That's [email protected]&ing hilarious, dan


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

depending on how big it is, figuring a bottom half of a camelback. 2 fists next to each other size.
Full disclaimer, i love knives, always have since i was a kid. i'm sure most of you are like that too.
leatherman oiled well, lashed shut with 20 ft. paracord- not the puss ones with all the BS on em, the one with knives, saw, file on the outside.
firesteel w/striker wrapped together with some jute twine, (the best tinder EVER)
space blanket
an eyedropper full of iodine for water sanitizing
a small 1" x 2" medium grit diamond embedded sharpener
a 1/4" G10 mx ergo with holes for tubes wrapped to the gills with paracord, rigged with rrt's
a set of rrt's as backup
all crammed into a mess tin with it's lid, wrapped with as much paracord as possible the deep side of the mess tin can be used to boil water
OR all crammed into a steel water bottle to boil in, also wrapped in paracord.
I always have a knife ON ME, either my benchmade auto here: 



 at 0:52, the 2nd knife
or my puma prince, both shaving sharp
small compass
that's why only one knife in the tin.

but- sardine tin size:
Leatherman w/saw
unlubricated condoms just in case you come across some jungle ladies (for water carrying)
rrt's one set
eyedropper with iodine
space blanket
half an emery board
fire steel w/striker
Entire tin wrapped in paracord
small compass
and the knife i'm carrying as mentioned before


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Knife, axe, blanket, steralisation wipes, and absorbant pads (for wounds) that's it.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

small slingshot, small locking knife, sparker, metal to strike the sparker, tinder, ammuntion for the slingshot, lighter, matches


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Multi-tool, para cord, water bottle, fire kit, poncho, socks, and if there's room a .22! Never mind all that stuff, I'll take a cell phone!


----------

